# american / north american



## Poxpo

Hola:
  A ver si podéis ayudarme con una duda que tengo hace mucho tiempo. Se trata del término americano referido a la nacionalidad. Yo sé que en castellano utilizamos el término americano para referirnos a las personas estadounidenses, aunque lo hacemos de forma erronea porque deberíamos decir estadounidense, de lo contrario nos estaríamos olvidando de que latino-américa también es américa. 
En castellano lo tengo claro, pero en inglés no, lo he hablado con un conocido americano y me ha dicho que obviamente "American" hace referencia a los ciudadanos norteamericanos y que está perfectamente, pero no sé si alguien me lo puede confirmar con seguridad. ¿No deberíamos decir north american?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## charlottesometimes

Yo siempre he oido a ciudadanos ingleses referirse a los norteamericanos simplemente como "americans"... algún nativo que pueda corroborar?


----------



## ofleko

Hola,
       me parece que la cosa es así de cruda: si dices "American" te estás refiriendo a los estadounidenses y si dices "North American" estarás hablando de EE.UU y Canadá. Por supuesto que "American" también puede referirse a los americanos en general, pero la primera acepción en los diccionarios es la de estadounidense.
Salud


----------



## Sireno87

Todo lo que veo es correcto para mi pero traigo otra discusión. Lo que yo entiendo es que América del Norte o América del Norte refiere a los países de Canada, Los Estados Unidos y México. Aunque creo que ésta solamente es en términos de geografía porque soy de los Estados Unidos y solo digo que soy Americano o Estadounidense (o gringo) pero en México la gente no dice que son Norte Americanos porque ellos dicen que los norte americanos son de EE UU y Canada. A ver... más confusión.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sireno87 said:


> pero en México la gente no dice que son Norte Americanos porque ellos dicen que los norte americanos son de EE UU y Canada. A ver... más confusión.


 
No somos norteamericanos, pero pertenecemos a Norte América.

¿Confuso? 

Lo que quiero decir es que geográfica, política y comercialmente hablando pertenecemos a América del Norte pero no somos norte américanos, somos más latinos, o más bien somo MEXICANOS


----------



## KUHERTY

Ofleko tiene toda la razón. No obstante, en mi opinión (y en la de otros traductores que merecen todo mi respeto), creo que lo (políticamente) correcto es traducirlo por norte-americano o estadounidense. En castellano, “americano” se refiere a “natural de América”, y esto lo secunda la RAE, que lo define así en su primera acepción. 
 
Otra cosa distinta es que hablando en inglés digamos North American para referirnos a un estadounidense, porque se dice "american". Si la RAE contempla que “americano” = “estadounidense” en su cuarta acepción, esto es porque se ha venido traduciendo “american” por “americano” desde vete a saber cuando


----------



## ACQM

ofleko said:


> Hola,
> me parece que la cosa es así de cruda: si dices "American" te estás refiriendo a los estadounidenses y si dices "North American" estarás hablando de EE.UU y Canadá. Por supuesto que "American" también puede referirse a los americanos en general, pero la primera acepción en los diccionarios es la de estadounidense.
> Salud



Bueno, es complicado para los hispanos entender a un país que no tiene un gentilicio propio en su idioma oficial. De todas maneras en España lamentablemente tambien se usan las palabras americano y norte-americano cuando lo que se quiere decir es estadounidense, bueno y tambien yanqui, la verdad  .


----------



## KUHERTY

ACQM said:


> Bueno, es complicado para los hispanos entender a un país que no tiene un gentilicio propio en su idioma oficial. De todas maneras en España lamentablemente tambien se usan las palabras americano y norte-americano cuando lo que se quiere decir es estadounidense, bueno y tambien yanqui, la verdad  .


 
Sí sí, lamentablemente es así. 
¡Un saludo!


----------



## greenheyes

Maybe my usage of the word is wrong, but personally I use America to mean _Estados Unidos_. It doesn´t incluse South America or Canada. I know the meaning in Spanish is "wider".


----------



## KUHERTY

That's right. The meaning in Spanish is different. So we are the politically correct... :b (Just joking) 

BB


----------



## spodulike

Wow! I had been planning to ask the exact same question. In England we use American to mean USA simply because, historically, much of that part of the continent was colonised by the British before independence. Conversely S. America was much more (colonised)(influenced) by Spain.

I am very interested to see what people are saying.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ACQM said:


> Bueno, es complicado para los hispanos entender a un país que no tiene un gentilicio propio en su idioma oficial. De todas maneras en España lamentablemente tambien se usan las palabras americano y norte-americano cuando lo que se quiere decir es estadounidense, bueno y tambien yanqui, la verdad  .


 
En México (y creo yo en toda hispanoamérica) el uso de estadounidense se extiende cada vez más, y americano casi ya no se usa, justamente porque aquí TODOS somos americanos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

spodulike said:


> Wow! I had been planning to ask the exact same question. In England we use American to mean USA simply because, historically, *much of that part of the continent* was colonised by the British before independence. Conversely S. America was much more (colonised)(influenced) by Spain.
> 
> I am very interested to see what people are saying.


I recommend that you double check what history books say. When the thirteen colonies declared independence, a vast part of what today is the USA belonged to Spain, including (on and off) Louisiana and Florida:
http://www.google.es/url?q=http://e...result&usg=AFQjCNFxp_XgC2ISQdFDSDzpeTuCKIE51w

... roughly speaking, far more than what had been under British rule


----------



## spodulike

Miguel Antonio said:


> I recommend that you double check what history books say. When the thirteen colonies declared independence, a vast part of is today the USA belonged to Spain, including (on and off) Louisiana and Florida:
> http://www.google.es/url?q=http://e...result&usg=AFQjCNFxp_XgC2ISQdFDSDzpeTuCKIE51w
> 
> ... roughly speaking, far more than what had been under British rule




Oops, Thank you for that correction. I was never very good at History in school! Of course you are right. 

The point I was making was that many (though by no means all) British people tend to think of "Americans" as the English-Speaking people, either by descent or birth, that live in the USA.

Of course this is neither correct nor is it politically correct.


----------



## gengo

Poxpo said:


> En castellano lo tengo claro, pero en inglés no, lo he hablado con un conocido americano y me ha dicho que obviamente "American" hace referencia a los ciudadanos norteamericanos y que está perfectamente, pero no sé si alguien me lo puede confirmar con seguridad. ¿No deberíamos decir north american?



To get back to the original question, your friend is completely mistaken.  No one I know of EVER uses the word American to refer to North Americans (note caplitalization).  American means a citizen of the USA, period.  North American, on the other hand, is less clear.  Some use it to include only citizens of the USA and Canada, while others (rightly) include Mexicans in the meaning.

So, to answer your question, in every English-speaking country of which I am aware, the word American means estadounidense and nothing else, except in very specific contexts such as "exploration of the American continents in the 1500's."  If you wish to refer to citizens of North America, and the USA and Canada in particular, you can use "North American," but because of the inherent ambiguity, I recommend naming the countries explicitly.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel Antonio said:


> I recommend that you double check what history books say. When the thirteen colonies declared independence, a vast part of is today the USA belonged to Spain, including (on and off) Louisiana and Florida:
> http://www.google.es/url?q=http://e...result&usg=AFQjCNFxp_XgC2ISQdFDSDzpeTuCKIE51w
> 
> ... roughly speaking, far more than what had been under British rule



Creo que Louisiana nunca perteneció a España.


----------



## chileno

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México (y creo yo en toda hispanoamérica) el uso de estadounidense se extiende cada vez más, y americano casi ya no se usa, justamente porque aquí TODOS somos americanos.



Claro, si estamos hablando de continente. Pero en cuanto a país, entonces uds son norteamericanos y estado-unidenses. ¿No?

Estados Unidos Mexicanos.

Están en norteamérica, son estado-unidenses y son mexicanos.

Queda claro así. 

¿Y que pasaba con los estadounidenses brasileños? (creo hasta 1967)


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Creo que Louisiana nunca perteneció a España.


Por supuesto que sí, entre 1763 y 1801.



ACQM said:


> Bueno, es complicado para los hispanos entender a un país que no tiene un gentilicio propio en su idioma oficial.


Claro que hay un gentilicio propio.  Es *American* y viene del propio nombre del país, que es _United States of *America*._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Por supuesto que sí, entre 1763 y 1801.
> 
> 
> Claro que hay un gentilicio propio.  Es *American* y viene del propio nombre del país, que es _United States of *America*._



La primera frase es respuesta a mis dudas sobre la pertenencia de Louisiana a España.

No debía haberlas tenido. Hace más tiempo que esos 40 años de formar parte del imperio español, estudié y debería haber recordado que Francia cedió a España la soberanía de Louisiana  por los tratados de Fontainebleau y París, como compensación por la pérdida de La Florida, en la Guerra de los siete años. Volvió a Francia por el tratado de Aranjuez, pero dos años después Napoleón la vendió a Estados Unidos.
Agitada historia.

En cuanto a la segunda frase, está claro que 'American' viene de United States of America. ¿Hay alguna base legal explícita o implícita para ese nombre? Por ejemplo, que se utilice en la Constitución u otro texto legal; o que en los pasaportes u otros formularios oficiales, donde se especifica la nacionalidad, la respuesta sea 'American'.


----------



## ACQM

ManPaisa said:


> Por supuesto que sí, entre 1763 y 1801.
> 
> 
> Claro que hay un gentilicio propio.  Es *American* y viene del propio nombre del país, que es _United States of *America*._



Si no lo tengo mal entendido la palabra American existía antes que los Estados Unidos de America, luego, no viene del nombre del país. Otra cosa es que coincida con el nombre del país. Pero cuando yo digo que soy europea no me refiero a la Unión Europea, sinó a Europa, que es algo más antiguo y basto, por mucho que coincida con el nombre de la UE.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tiene razón ACQM: American es anterior a United States of America.

Pero lo que quise decir, y supongo que también Manpaisa, es que el uso  de 'American' como gentilicio de los nacionales de ese país procede del nombre del país. El uso, no la palabra.

También tiene razón ACQM cuando dice que al decir 'soy europea o europeo' no nos referimos a la Unión Europea, sino al continente Europa. Nadie puede privar a un suizo de su condición de europeo, por más que no sea ciudadano de la Unión Europea, conocida también como la Europa de los N, siendo hoy N = 27.


----------



## ManPaisa

ACQM said:


> Si no lo tengo mal entendido la palabra American existía antes que los Estados Unidos de America, luego, no viene del nombre del país. Otra cosa es que coincida con el nombre del país. Pero cuando yo digo que soy europea no me refiero a la Unión Europea, sinó a Europa, que es algo más antiguo y *b*asto, por mucho que coincida con el nombre de la UE.


 No hay ninguna coincidencia. Las trece colonias de Inglaterra en Norteamérica se llamaban _the American Colonies _(a propósito, Canadá nunca formó parte de ellas).  
NOta: Me parece que más que _*b*asto_ sería _*v*asto_.



> También tiene razón ACQM cuando dice que al decir 'soy europea o europeo' no nos referimos a la Unión Europea, sino al continente Europa. Nadie puede privar a un suizo de su condición de europeo, por más que no sea ciudadano de la Unión Europea, conocida también como la Europa de los N, siendo hoy N = 27.


Para los estadounidenses, _America_ se refiere a su país y _Americans_ a su gente. Los demás son _Canadians, Mexicans, Latin Americans, Argentinians, Central Americans, South Americans_, etc. Esa generalización de _America/Americans_ para todo el continente no existe en EE.UU. De hecho, tampoco es muy común en Latinoamérica hoy en día; a lo sumo se habla de _las Américas_. Es más bien un concepto de España (y quizá otros países). 



> En cuanto a la segunda frase, está claro que 'American' viene de United States of America. ¿Hay alguna base legal explícita o implícita para ese nombre? Por ejemplo, que se utilice en la Constitución u otro texto legal; o que en los pasaportes u otros formularios oficiales, donde se especifica la nacionalidad, la respuesta sea 'American'.


 Ni idea sobre la constitución, Manuel, pero lo investigaré. En los pasaportes no lo dice, que yo recuerde.


----------



## chileno

ACQM said:


> Si no lo tengo mal entendido la palabra American existía antes que los Estados Unidos de America, luego, no viene del nombre del país. Otra cosa es que coincida con el nombre del país. Pero cuando yo digo que soy europea no me refiero a la Unión Europea, sinó a Europa, que es algo más antiguo y basto, por mucho que coincida con el nombre de la UE.



Muy correcto.

¿Qué pasaría si algún país de Europa decidiera cambiar su nombre a "Reino Unido de Europa? ¿Qué gentilicio se ocuparía para sus habitantes?

¿Se les podría llamar Reino-Unidenses?

Poque está más que claro que no podrían ser llamados "Europeos", puesto que la denominación ya existía aunque fuera para distinguir el continente.

¿Correcto?


----------



## ManPaisa

chileno said:


> Muy correcto.
> 
> ¿Qué pasaría si algún país de Europa decidiera cambiar su nombre a "Reino Unido de Europa? ¿Qué gentilicio se ocuparía para sus habitantes?
> 
> ¿Se les podría llamar Reino-Unidenses?
> 
> Poque está más que claro que no podrían ser llamados "Europeos", puesto que la denominación ya existía aunque fuera para distinguir el continente.
> 
> ¿Correcto?


 
Supongo que los ciudadanos de ese país decidirán su gentilicio, en su propio idioma. Que los de otros lugares lo acepten es otra cosa, pero seguramente a los del _Reino Unido de Europa_ les importará un bledo lo que los demás piensen. Y si sí les importa, pues se pondrán un gentilicio que a los demás les guste. No veo cuál es el problema.


----------



## chileno

ManPaisa said:


> Supongo que los ciudadanos de ese país decidirían su gentilicio, en su propio idioma.  Que los de otros lugares lo acepten es otra cosa, pero seguramente les importará un bledo lo que los demás piensen.



Seguro.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ManPaisa said:


> Supongo que los ciudadanos de ese país decidirían su gentilicio, en su propio idioma. Que los de otros lugares lo acepten es otra cosa, pero seguramente les importará un bledo lo que los demás piensen.


 
Justamente como pasa hoy en día con los estadounidenses.

Les contaré una anecdota, una de mis maestras (precisamente de la materia de Nortemérica) viajo a los EE.UU, a Washington DC para ser más expecíficos y ahí dice que le dio mucha risa ver que las bibliotecas o algunos lugares históricos decian ej: Here it was the first library in America, or This is the firs printer in america... cosas así, cuanod es bien sabido que las primeras imprentas, librerias, universidades de América fueron construidas en México y algunas otras en el caribe. 

Evidentemente sabemos que los estadounidenses se referian por America a USA pero, en este caso no deberían poner first in US, y no america.


----------



## chileno

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Justamente como pasa hoy en día con los estadounidenses.
> 
> Les contaré una anecdota, una de mis maestras (precisamente de la materia de Nortemérica) viajo a los EE.UU, a Washington DC para ser más expecíficos y ahí dice que le dio mucha risa ver que las bibliotecas o algunos lugares históricos decian ej: Here it was the first library in America, or This is the firs printer in america... cosas así, cuanod es bien sabido que las primeras imprentas, librerias, universidades de América fueron construidas en México y algunas otras en el caribe.
> 
> Evidentemente sabemos que los estadounidenses se referian por America a USA pero, en este caso no deberían poner first in US, y no america.



El nombre del país es *América*. (No está hablando del continente, aunque se refiere a este)

El del tuyo es Mexico, ¿no?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

chileno said:


> El nombre del país es *América*. (No está hablando del continente, aunque se refiere a este)
> 
> El del tuyo es Mexico, ¿no?


 
¿? No más bien digo que en Estados Unidos pusieron que era la primer aimprenta de América, cuando la primera estuvo en México. Por eso digo para evitar está amigüedad, es este caso ¿No hubiera sido mejor que los estadounidenses pusieran The first printer in US?


----------



## ManPaisa

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Evidentemente sabemos que los estadounidenses se referian por America a USA pero, en este caso no deberían poner first in US, y no america.


 
No.  Para los estadounidenses, *America* se refiere a su propio país, no al continente (o continentes).


----------



## jinti

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Justamente como pasa hoy en día con los estadounidenses.
> 
> Les contaré una anecdota, una de mis maestras (precisamente de la materia de Nortemérica) viajo a los EE.UU, a Washington DC para ser más expecíficos y ahí dice que le dio mucha risa ver que las bibliotecas o algunos lugares históricos decian ej: Here it was the first library in America, or This is the firs printer in america... cosas así, cuanod es bien sabido que las primeras imprentas, librerias, universidades de América fueron construidas en México y algunas otras en el caribe.
> 
> Evidentemente sabemos que los estadounidenses se referian por America a USA pero, en este caso no deberían poner first in US, y no america.



la primera universidad (o lo que sea) en América = the first university in the Americas (plural)

la primera universidad en EEUU = the first university in the US


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chileno said:


> El nombre del país es *América*. (No está hablando del continente, aunque se refiere a este)
> 
> El del tuyo es Mexico, ¿no?



El nombre del país no es América.


----------



## ACQM

ManPaisa said:


> No.  Para los estadounidenses, *America* se refiere a su propio país, no al continente (o continentes).



Ya, creo que es de lo que se "queja" Miguelillo. Pero es lo de siempre, los estadounidenses pueden decidir lo qué es América (o "America") sin que les importe un bledo el resto de americanos o del mundo, tambien es cierto que dan el título de "Wolrd Champion" a los ganadores de algunas de sus ligas deportivas. De la misma manera a los no-estadounidenses nos puede resultar un tanto "subido".


----------



## ManPaisa

ACQM said:


> Ya, creo que es de lo que se "queja" Miguelillo. Pero es lo de siempre, los estadounidenses pueden decidir lo qué es América (o "America") sin que les importe un bledo el resto de americanos o del mundo, tambien es cierto que dan el título de "Wolrd Champion" a los ganadores de algunas de sus ligas deportivas. De la misma manera a los no-estadounidenses nos puede resultar un tanto "subido".


 
Es claro que esas costumbres estadounidensees pueden gustarle a uno o no, pero éste es un foro de idiomas y uno de los asuntos que tratamos es cómo la gente usa las palabras. Si vamos a argumentar si tienen razón o no o si tienen algún fundamento para hacerlo o no, vamos a tener que quedarnos discutiendo este asunto hasta el fin de los siglos. Y si lo salpimentamos con puntos de vista políticos, con 'quejas' y demás, peor.


----------



## gengo

ACQM said:


> Ya, creo que es de lo que se "queja" Miguelillo. Pero es lo de siempre, los estadounidenses pueden decidir lo qué es América (o "America") sin que les importe un bledo el resto de americanos o del mundo, tambien es cierto que dan el título de "Wolrd Champion" a los ganadores de algunas de sus ligas deportivas. De la misma manera a los no-estadounidenses nos puede resultar un tanto "subido".



De acuerdo.  Es verdad que, a veces, podemos ser un poco arrogantes, sin duda alguna.  Pero, puesto que el propósito de este foro es facilitar la traducción, creo que es importante reconocer que, como otros han dicho arriba, nosotros estadounidenses nos llamamos Americans, y que el adjetivo American se refiere exclusivamente a las cosas que tienen que ver con Estados Unidos, y excluye las de Canadá, Suramérica, México, etc.  Que esto sea correcto o incorrecto es otra cosa.  Lo importante es que, para traducir la palabra "American" como se usa en EEUU, hay que saber a qué se refiere.  Y dado que se refiere a los Estados Unidos de América, no es un error poner que una libraría o lo que sea fue the first in America.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

OJO, yo na'más lo comenté como una anecdota, como dice ManPaisa lo importante es saber diferenciar cuándo en inglés se habla del continente y cuando de los EE.UU.

Yo ponía le ejemplo sólo para que vierna que tan ambiguo es el termino, cualquier otra persona caería en el supuesto que verdaderamente esa fue la primera imprenta de América,(continente) y supopngo también varios estadounidenses y turistas caen en el dilema de la traducción.


----------



## Mirlo

Sireno87 said:


> Todo lo que veo es correcto para mi pero traigo otra discusión. Lo que yo entiendo es que América del Norte o América del Norte refiere a los países de Canada, Los Estados Unidos y México. Aunque creo que ésta solamente es en términos de geografía porque soy de los Estados Unidos y solo digo que soy Americano o Estadounidense (o gringo) pero en México la gente no dice que son Norte Americanos porque ellos dicen que los norte americanos son de EE UU y Canada. A ver... más confusión.


De acuerdo con el Mapa el Continente Norte americano llega hasta Colombia y Venezuela y de allí en adelante es America el sur.




Volviendo al tema no creo que haya confusión si llaman a los Estadounidenses,  Americanos. Siempre se ha usado y se seguirá usando. Yo soy de Panamá y siempre digo que soy de Centroamericana.


----------



## gengo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Yo ponía el ejemplo sólo para que vieran que tan ambiguo es el termino, cualquier otra persona caería en el supuesto que verdaderamente esa fue la primera imprenta de América, (continente) y supongo también varios estadounidenses y turistas caen en el dilema de la traducción.



No, that's what I was trying to explain above.  For us, there is absolutely no ambiguity in the word American.  It means one thing, and one thing only:  of or about the USA.  No native English speaker (from any country, I believe) would ever confuse that to mean "the Americas."  Because when we want to express that concept, we use other words, such as "the New World," "North and South America," etc.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

gengo said:


> No, that's what I was trying to explain above. For us, there is absolutely no ambiguity in the word American. It means one thing, and one thing only: of or about the USA. No native English speaker (from any country, I believe) would ever confuse that to mean "the Americas." Because when we want to express that concept, we use other words, such as "the New World," "North and South America," etc.


 
Well gengo so it seems the ones who have the problem it's us, the latin americas. 

In English it seems everybody understand the diference,so maybe it's just suceptibilty.


----------



## gengo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Well gengo so it seems the ones who have the problem it's us, the latin americas.
> 
> In English it seems everybody understand the diference,so maybe it's just suceptibilty.



Believe me, I understand why some Latin Americans don't like how "American" is used in English.  But to me, it's a little like the woman in my Spanish class who objected to the use of "padres" to mean parents.  She felt it was sexist, and refused to use the word.  I thought it was presumptuous of her to project her own sensibilities on another language.  That is, most Spanish speakers are not being sexist by using this word, and most English speakers mean no disrespect by calling us Americans.  It's just that we don't have any better name.  We are unusual in this respect, as the name of our country is descriptive, but not really unique, as has been pointed out in other posts in this thread (Mexico, for example, could also be call United States of America).

So, please, don't hate us for using the word American!


----------



## ACQM

gengo said:


> Believe me, I understand why some Latin Americans don't like how "American" is used in English.  But to me, it's a little like the woman in my Spanish class who objected to the use of "padres" to mean parents.  She felt it was sexist, and refused to use the word.  I thought it was presumptuous of her to project her own sensibilities on another language.  That is, most Spanish speakers are not being sexist by using this word, and most English speakers mean no disrespect by calling us Americans.  It's just that we don't have any better name.  We are unusual in this respect, as the name of our country is descriptive, but not really unique, as has been pointed out in other posts in this thread (Mexico, for example, could also be call United States of America).
> 
> So, please, don't hate us for using the word American!



I see your point but many Spanish people and other Spanish speakers agree and refuses to use this kind of words like "padres" and other masculine forms for plural when including men and women. I thing it's nice you may accept that your language, just like ours, sometimes is not politically correct.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ACQM said:


> I see your point but many Spanish people and other Spanish speakers agree and refuses to use this kind of words like "padres" and other masculine forms for plural when including men and women. I thing it's nice you may accept that your language, just like ours, sometimes is not politically correct.


 
Yeah!!! We have to remember there are centuries of our language and we cannot expect to change them in just few years.

But language grows up, and who knows maybe one day padres and America are not gonna be used anymore!!! or maybe more!!! Who knows?


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Para contribuir, no a la confusión, sino a "condimentar" el diálogo. En general, está bastante claro que en inglés, especialmente el de EE.UU., "América" = Estados Unidos de América y "American" = estadounidense. Además, también está claro que "North America" = "América del Norte" y "North American" = norteamericano (en sentido amplio, es decir, originario del subcontinente norteamericano). Más aún, " the Americas" = América (todo el continente).

Y confieso que, como argentino nativo y español adoptado, me da una puntada en algún órgano interno cada vez que oigo decir a alguien "americano" para referirse a los estadounidenses. La razón de esta horrible sensación es clara: soy y me siento tan americano como Bill Clinton, Lázaro Cárdenas o Atahualpa Yupanqui.

De paso, algo parecido me pasa con el uso de "latino" en el sentido de latinoamericano. ¿Dejaremos, alguna vez, los castellanohablantes de seguir ciegamente la carreta lingüística estadounidense?

Un saludo,


----------



## gengo

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Y confieso que, como argentino nativo y español adoptado, me da una puntada en algún órgano interno cada vez que oigo decir a alguien "americano" para referirse a los estadounidenses. La razón de esta horrible sensación es clara: soy y me siento tan americano como Bill Clinton, Lázaro Cárdenas o Atahualpa Yupanqui.



Déjame enfatizar que todo lo que he dicho hasta ahora se aplica únicamente al uso de la palabra American en inglés, y estoy completamente de acuerdo de que no es lo mejor usar "americano" para referirse a algo estadounidense.  No me llamaría americano jamás, por precisamente la razón que mencionas.

¡Vivan los americanos, desde Ushuaia hasta el punto más norteño de Canadá!


----------



## Heitor

La verdad es que no existe unidad política o cultural en las Américas, que están divididas entre los ricos (Estados Unidos y Canadá) e los pobres (nosotros). Los ricos hablan inglés y un poco de francés, los pobres en su gran mayoría hablan español y portugués. Todavía no tenemos palabras que reflejen esa división, pero por supuesto eso se va a cambiar en el futuro.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Sí, sí, gengo, lo he entendido bien y nada tengo (o casi nada) contra el uso de _American_. (Como bien sugieres en tu mensaje, hay aspectos históricos de cada lengua que explican sus usos y es posible que unos nos resulten más simpáticos que otros, pero en general son respetables). Mi visceral mensaje estaba relacionado con el uso que se hace aquí en España de "americano".

Un saludo,



Heitor said:


> La verdad es que no existe unidad política o cultural en las Américas, que están divididas entre los ricos (Estados Unidos y Canadá) e los pobres (nosotros). Los ricos hablan inglés y un poco de francés, los pobres en su gran mayoría hablan español y portugués. Todavía no tenemos palabras que reflejen esa división, pero por supuesto eso va a cambiar en el futuro.



Heitor, creo que te equivocas: las palabras en cuestión son "Latin American" y "latino".

Un saludo,


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Supongo que los ciudadanos de ese país decidirán su gentilicio, en su propio idioma.


Hace unos años se montó buena en Europa con Macedonia (topónimo milenario) y la nueva República de Macedonia así que hay que andar con mucha delicadeza con esos temas. Personalmente no me parecería aceptable que un país dijera que Europa es su territorio y que los europeos son ellos y los del resto del continente se las compongan, pero si los estadounidenses llevan doscientos años haciendo algo similar, y encima teniendo éxito en que ese concepto se traspase a otros idiomas, creo que es una batalla perdida intentar reconducir esa falta absoluta de matización.

Por cierto, en relación a un comentario previo: Europa es vasta, no basta (aunque tengamos nuestra ración de bastos, como en todos lados)


rafajuntoalmar said:


> Heitor, creo que te equivocas: las palabras en cuestión son "Latin American" y "latino".


Otro ejemplo de uso disparatado y exportado alegremente, porque no sé qué tiene que ver un descendiente de los incas, por poner un ejemplo, con los romanos o con los habitantes del Lazio.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No debía haberlas tenido. Hace más tiempo que esos 40 años de formar parte del imperio español, estudié y debería haber recordado que Francia cedió a España la soberanía de Louisiana por los tratados de Fontainebleau y París, como compensación por la pérdida de La Florida, en la Guerra de los siete años. Volvió a Francia por el tratado de Aranjuez, pero dos años después Napoleón la vendió a Estados Unidos.
> Agitada historia.


Agitada historia, es verdad.
Y no deja de llamarme la atención con qué facilidad se venden territorios en la historia norteamericana.  Siempre me ha parecido curioso ese hecho.
Por acá en el sur no tengo memoria de que haya sucedido en país alguno.  Cada metro de territorio se ganó o se perdió con sangre sudor y lágrimas.
En fin… disculpen que me salga del tema, porque está muy interesante la conversación.
Saludos.
_


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Heitor said:


> La verdad es que no existe unidad política o cultural en las Américas, que están divididas entre los ricos (Estados Unidos y Canadá) e los pobres (nosotros). Los ricos hablan inglés y un poco de francés, los pobres en su gran mayoría hablan español y portugués. Todavía no tenemos palabras que reflejen esa división, pero por supuesto eso se va a cambiar en el futuro.


 
You have this backwards. Historically, the Western Hemisphere is divided between the countries which were colonies of Great Britain, and those that were colonies of Spain and Portugal. The former British colonies speak mostly English, and the former Spanish and Portuguese colonies speak (and I hope this surprises no one) Spanish and Portuguese. If the former English colonies are rich, and the former Spanish and Portuguese colonies are poor (and I remind you that this forum contains members from both areas, so your "nosotros" -- which would exclude English speakers from the "we" of the forum -- is both incorrect and insulting), that is a development of history, but that is NOT the source of the way the Hemisphere is divided politically.

Following your logic, one would think that the choice of language spoken in the countries of the Western Hemisphere was determined by the country's wealth. This, of course, is absurd nonsense; if Bolivia ever became wealthy, it would not start speaking English, and if Canada became impoverished, it would not change its language to Portuguese!!

Getting back to the original question, I concur with those who have noted that while there may be confusion in Spanish on this point, there is none in English. Not only do the people of the United States commonly refer to their country as "America", and themselves as "Americans", but Canadians also refer to their neighbors to the south on the same continent as "Americans".


----------



## ManPaisa

gengo said:


> No, that's what I was trying to explain above.  For us, there is absolutely no ambiguity in the word American.  It means one thing, and one thing only:  of or about the USA.  No native English speaker (from any country, I believe) would ever confuse that to mean "the Americas."  Because when we want to express that concept, we use other words, such as "the New World," "North and South America," etc.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

gengo said:


> So, to answer your question, in every English-speaking country of which I am aware, the word American means estadounidense and nothing else, except in very specific contexts such as "exploration of the American continents in the 1500's."  If you wish to refer to citizens of North America, and the USA and Canada in particular, you can use "North American," but because of the inherent ambiguity, I recommend naming the countries explicitly.



Precisely. In English, American only ever means one thing - a citizen of the United States.
Of course in other languages, like Spanish, it may not be the same.


----------



## ManPaisa

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> Getting back to the original question, I concur with those who have noted that while there may be confusion in Spanish on this point, there is none in English. Not only do the people of the United States commonly refer to their country as "America", and themselves as "Americans", but Canadians also refer to their neighbors to the south on the same continent as "Americans".



And, from my experience, Canadians do not like it one bit if anyone calls them "Americans"--even "North Americans". They are Canadians, and jokingly, Canooks/Canucks.



> *Sodertjej *wrote:  Por cierto, en relación a un comentario previo: Europa es vasta, no basta (aunque tengamos nuestra ración de bastos, como en todos lados)


Since you quote me in your post, I just want to make it clear that the mistake wasn't mine.  I was precisely the one who pointed it out to the poster who made it.  I usually don't make such booboos.



> Originally Posted by *rafajuntoalmar*: Para contribuir, no a la confusión, sino a "condimentar" el diálogo. En general, está bastante claro que en inglés, especialmente el de EE.UU., "América" = Estados Unidos de América y "American" = estadounidense.


No es únicamente en el inglés de EE.UU., sino en cualquier versión de ese idioma.         
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## E. Soto

ManPaisa said:


> Por supuesto que sí, entre 1763 y 1801.
> 
> 
> Claro que hay un gentilicio propio. Es *American* y viene del propio nombre del país, que es _United States of *America*._


 
A propósito de esto, en las escuelas de Estados Unidos los niños aprenden que su país se llama América, por eso se llaman americanos...

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Hace unos años se montó buena en Europa con Macedonia (topónimo milenario) y la nueva República de Macedonia así que hay que andar con mucha delicadeza con esos temas. Personalmente no me parecería aceptable que un país dijera que Europa es su territorio y que los europeos son ellos y los del resto del continente se las compongan



El paralelismo no es justo.  _Europa _es un concepto milenario, y sería ridículo que algun país pretendiera en el siglo XXI  llamarse así.  Algo parecido sucede con _Macedonia_. 

Los británicos comenzaron a llamar a sus colonos _Americans _desde el siglo XVII, sólo un siglo o siglo y medio después de que Américo Vespucio le diera el nombre de _América _al continente.  No había en ese entonces ninguna tradición que usurpar, ni siquiera conciencia cultural de lo que podía ser _América _o los _americanos_.

Por otro lado no creo que ningún israelí, libanés o árabe saudita se considere _asiático_, por más que sus países se ubiquen geográficamente en ese continente.  O que un marroquí se considere _africano_.  Creo que el caso de Europa es más bien único, y no podemos pretender que el resto del mundo calque los conceptos culturales que allí se manejan.


----------



## gengo

E. Soto said:


> A propósito de esto, en las escuelas de Estados Unidos los niños aprenden que su país se llama América, por eso se llaman americanos...



Es cuestión de sílabas.  Más facil decir cuatro que cinco.  Además, "The United States" tiene una forma plural, pero se usa como si fuera singular.  Y más que nada, "America" suena más lindo.  En pocas palabras, es por eso.


----------



## Södertjej

Los británicos empezaron a llamar así sus colonos porque estaban en el continente americano, no porque se les ocurriera la palabra para denominar sólo a sus territorios. En fin, que a mí me da igual decir que un paraguayo es americano o "de los de más abajo de Estados Unidos", si resulta que así lo prefieren y dejan que los estadounidenses se queden con la exclusiva del topónimo hasta en español.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Los británicos empezaron a llamar así sus colonos porque estaban en el continente americano, no porque se les ocurriera la palabra para denominar sólo a sus territorios.


¡Exacto!  Y el término caló.


----------



## Heitor

I think someone nailed down the problem perfectly a few posts above. The notion of referring to an entire continent by a single name is something that only applies to Europe. It doesn't apply to Asia, it doesn't apply to Africa, it clearly does not apply to what used to be called the New World.

I am Brazilian and I don't consider myself an American. I'm happy with Latin American because I see little differences between us and our neighbours, even our languages are similar.

I now live in Canada and I can assure you that Canadians would never consider themselves Americans, because that is the word they use to refer to their southern neighbours.

I'm surprised Spanish speakers make such a fuss about the word "americano" and feel the "estadounidenses" have stolen it from them. I really don't get it. Let them have their name, we have Latin America for ourselves.

(lest someone be offended, by "ourselves" I mean "we outside the English-speaking part of the American continent, not including Quebec and some of the Caribbean". Phew, accuracy is a pain...)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

gengo said:


> Es cuestión de sílabas.  Más facil decir cuatro que cinco.  Además, "The United States" tiene una forma plural, pero se usa como si fuera singular.  Y más que nada, "America" suena más lindo.  En pocas palabras, es por eso.



¿The United States se usa como singular? ¿Se dice, por ejemplo, 'The United the States of America is  in the north hemisphere'?


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿The United States se usa como singular? ¿Se dice, por ejemplo, 'The United the States of America is  in the northern hemisphere'?



Yes. Always.


----------



## gengo

Interestingly, the plural/singular aspect reflects our history.  In the early part of American history the plural was used exclusively, because the states thought of themselves as being more sovereign.  The Civil War made us feel more like a single nation, though, and we switched to the singular.

From Wiki:
The phrase "the United States" was originally treated as plural—e.g., "the United States are"—including in the Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, ratified in 1865. It became common to treat it as singular—e.g., "the United States is"—after the end of the Civil War. The singular form is now standard; the plural form is retained in the idiom "these United States."http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States#cite_note-14


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Yes. Always.



Gracias por las correcciones.

Ha aflorado otra diferencia. En España diríamos '(Los) Estados Unidos de América están en el hemisferio norte.'

Creo que ya tengo las cosas claras. Si los ciudadanos de (los) Estados Unidos de América se consideran y dicen ser 'Americans', para mí es razón suficiente para usar esa palabra al hablar en inglés, según decís que  lo hacen todos los anglo parlantes. Al hablar en español diré 'norteamericanos' para evitar confusiones, al menos con otros españoles. Tengo parientes cubanos, venezolanos y argentinos, y al referirme a ellos decimos en casa 'los primos americanos', ellos lo saben, y ninguno me ha dicho que diga 'latinoamericanos' o 'sudamericanos', o 'centro y sudamericanos'.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Heitor said:


> I think someone nailed down the problem perfectly a few posts above. The notion of referring to an entire continent by a single name is something that only applies to Europe. It doesn't apply to Asia, it doesn't apply to Africa, it clearly does not apply to what used to be called the New World.
> 
> I am Brazilian and I don't consider myself an American. I'm happy with Latin American because I see little differences between us and our neighbours, even our languages are similar.
> 
> I now live in Canada and I can assure you that Canadians would never consider themselves Americans, because that is the word they use to refer to their southern neighbours.
> 
> I'm surprised Spanish speakers make such a fuss about the word "americano" and feel the "estadounidenses" have stolen it from them. I really don't get it. Let them have their name, we have Latin America for ourselves.
> 
> (lest someone be offended, by "ourselves" I mean "we outside the English-speaking part of the American continent, not including Quebec and some of the Caribbean". Phew, accuracy is a pain...)


 
Heitor:

Mientras escribas en inglés, el problema de la confusión no se presenta (resta, sí, la discusión más filosófica de la justificación del uso de America y Americans, pero lo dejaré para otro hilo).

[Borrada porción sobre "americano" en español y "latinoamericano" en español]

En fin, esto puede seguir eternamente....

Buenas noches.


----------



## fireboy2

Hola:
En mi opinión, el uso del término "American" para referirse a personas originarias de los Estados Unidos o Canadá es cuestión más de costumbre y tradición que por geografía o uso correcto del término.
Tengo amigos en Canadá y sucede lo mismo cuando ellos quieren referirse a un compatriota estando fuera de su país.
Lo mismo sucede entre estadounidenses fuera de su país; como aquí mismo en Perú, se utiliza la misma terminología para referirnos a los estadounidenses o canadienses.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Bastante sorpresivo que los moderadores hayan dejado seguir este hilo, mucho más cuando hay varios hilos que contienen las mismas cantaletas.



Poxpo said:


> Hola:
> En castellano lo tengo claro, pero en inglés no, lo he hablado con un conocido americano y me ha dicho que obviamente "American" hace referencia a los ciudadanos norteamericanos y que está perfectamente, pero no sé si alguien me lo puede confirmar con seguridad. ¿No deberíamos decir north american?


 
Yo creo que ya te respondieron la primer pregunta. Respecto a la segunda, la respuesta es que no, que no se debe llamar exclusivamente North American a un estadounidense, aquí sí que habría confusión, o más bien se entendería y se entiende como un término que incluye también a los canadienses y otras pocas veces también a los mexicanos.

[Borrada respuesta sobre "americano" y "latinoamericano"]


----------



## Maika

Poxpo said:


> Hola:
> A ver si podéis ayudarme con una duda que tengo hace mucho tiempo. Se trata del término americano referido a la nacionalidad. Yo sé que en castellano utilizamos el término americano para referirnos a las personas estadounidenses, aunque lo hacemos de forma erronea porque deberíamos decir estadounidense, de lo contrario nos estaríamos olvidando de que latino-américa también es américa.
> En castellano lo tengo claro, pero en inglés no, lo he hablado con un conocido americano y me ha dicho que obviamente "American" hace referencia a los ciudadanos norteamericanos y que está perfectamente, pero no sé si alguien me lo puede confirmar con seguridad. ¿No deberíamos decir north american?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


 

Así es, es erróneo, yo en las traducciones siempre utilizo el de estadounidenses.

Es que north american tampoco es la nacionalidad de los estadounidenses, por que América del Norte son Canadá, USA y México.

US citizens (aunque eso suena muy oficial, pero es correcto), US people, etc.



rafajuntoalmar said:


> Heitor:
> 
> Mientras escribas en inglés, el problema de la confusión no se presenta (resta, sí, la discusión más filosófica de la justificación del uso de America y Americans, pero lo dejaré para otro hilo).
> 
> [Borradas respuestas sobre "americano" y "latinoamericano"]
> 
> En fin, esto puede seguir eternamente....
> 
> Buenas noches.


 
Me gustó mucho tu análisis o como se diga. Yo... soy mexicana, soy latina y soy americana, ¡todo eso!

[Borradas respuestas sobre "americano" y "latinoamericano"]


----------



## Milton Sand

*Nota de moderador:*
Hilo reabierto después de someterlo a procesos de moderación.
Gracias por su paciencia.​


----------

